# Fresh Find



## dougfisk (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm calling this a 1937 model BA97 "Mens High Quality"  The hub is dated 4th qrtr of '36.  The good news is it uses the fuller fenders of the high-end models... the bad news is... look at that rear fender! :eek::eek::eek:  My wife saw this in the driveway today and said it was "rough" ...LOL  ...it's not ...is it?


----------



## hotrod62 (Nov 18, 2012)

the bike looks good to me, all but the back fender I've had a couple with beat up fenders like that good thing for donor bikes if she thinks that's rough show her a picture of this one that will make yours Look Nice....


----------



## greenephantom (Nov 18, 2012)

Ah, those dents will roll right out. 
And not to jump the gun or be a jerk, but if you decide to sell off the rear reflector housing, I've been looking for a rough one like that for a rat bike.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Boris (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey Doug-
Is that your wife in the fourth photo? She's pretty!


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 18, 2012)

dave marko said:


> hey doug-
> is that your wife in the fourth photo? She's pretty!





keep your distance, bub!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Nov 18, 2012)

Great find!  That's just my speed.  I'd be riding that within a week!


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 18, 2012)

I like your cat too. I wish my (girlfriend's) cats were made 
of wood. That would solve a lot of issues. Come to think of 
it, maybe the wood/scarecrow girlfriend would too....!

Oh yeah,.......LOVE the bike........!


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 18, 2012)

To you guys who like to spot the off-topic items in the pics... you missed the laptop and mouse on the white chair in the first pic.  You get one guess why it is outside... where I work on weekends...


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 12, 2013)

For whatever it is worth:  This front wheel was laced with 250mm spokes in a 3cross pattern on the high flange side.  There is some speculation and there exist some beliefs about what was original.  These spokes and nipples were of appropriate vintage and showed a lot of age...


----------



## volksboy57 (Dec 12, 2013)

That seat is great! Well, the whole bike is great, but that seat is really cool.


----------



## cyberpaull (Dec 13, 2013)

*ugh!*

Wish I had the courage not to walk away from a bike like that. Not ready for a challenge like that.


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 15, 2013)

I had a couple hours today... so I sanded the paint off the serial number - S 9033.  According to the recently posted serial number data, that would be late 1936.  That squares with the 4th quarter 1936 rear hub.  The rear rim is a different profile than most... more curvaceous.  I recall someone else saying that the '36 rims were different.

No pics today... BUT... there is more than one variant of this frame... as I have at least 2.  This one has a longer stub of seat tube above the top bar, and a continuous arc from the top tube through the seat stays.  I have another, with a 37 serial number(?) that has a  shorter stub above the top tube, and a slight kink in the arc between the top tube and the seat stays...  they are both 18 inchers. The fenders would not interchange because there is at least a half inch difference between the 2 in the height of the bridge.


----------

